# Mirage's 6.6 Gallon Bookshelf nano



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Also what are these two plants? i've had them for quite awhile in my other tank.









^ is that water sprite? it has such weird growth patterns i noticed two or three different leaves from new plants growing in other tank.









^and this plant i totally don't remember what it is, it was growing awesomely in my 10 gallon planted like 6 months ago until the tank cracked and i transfered it to my 29 gallon. The 29 gallon has horrible lighting and the plant has been slowly dying, so i'm hoping i can get it to bounce back again. It propagates through runners, and it was growing like mad in my planted tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what the first one is but the second is Echinodorus quadricostatus (95% sure anyway, lol.)


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

First looks to be wisteria.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> First looks to be wisteria.


You are right! thanks.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> I'm not sure what the first one is but the second is Echinodorus quadricostatus (95% sure anyway, lol.)


It does resemble that.. especially this pic i found.

http://www.infopez.com/users/juan/Echinodorus quadricostatus acuario 400L_11Mar2008.jpg

They spread out just like that in my old tank..


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Also i want a grass forground plant that doesn't get too tall but spreads fairly thick, any ideas?


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of what i have currently.










I need help figuring out what to do with right back corner and forground, and left forground. Also should i add a second Anubias Nana to the wood? like on the right towards top. please excuse all the reflections.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

not a whole lot is new with tank, but i thought i'd share what i thought to be a cool pic of two of my female cherries and one male mingling.









And also a pic of one of the three baby whiteclouds in the tank.









Also i seem to be battling either staghorn or BBA algae, it's hitting the driftwood pretty hard, what do i do? I'm still doing DIY co2 and flourish and excel.

thanks.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Keep it up, also when i dosed NO3 it also helped a bit.

I owe my sucess alot to my fat SAE when battling those algaes.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Kayen said:


> Keep it up, also when i dosed NO3 it also helped a bit.
> 
> I owe my sucess alot to my fat SAE when battling those algaes.


Will SAE's eat my shrimp? I COULD get one to use it and than transfer it to my 29.

My current Params are:
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 5-10
GH = 150-300
Alkalinity = 120-180
PH = 7.8

Livestock currently is 23 or so RCS and 3 baby white clouds.
No3 dosing would help? what is a good supplement for that?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I actually have no clue right now about the SAE, as it hasn't been in any tanks with shrimps.
As for NO3, i just did it via dry ferts, not sure about liquid ferts.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah, man if Otos ate this type of algae there would be a colony in here!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I've heard someone telling me that Amano's pick at them but not sure.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a stronger light and filter, but run the same 6.6 tank. 

I dont have any recent shot, but here is the tank after it was a few days old. It's nearly 18 months old now.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

alohamonte said:


> I use a stronger light and filter, but run the same 6.6 tank.
> 
> I dont have any recent shot, but here is the tank after it was a few days old. It's nearly 18 months old now.


Looks good  what light you have over it? I stole the one off my 29 gallon so it's 20 watts and 24" bulb instead of the 18" bulb the system comes with.


----------



## SubWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

mgdmirage said:


> Will SAE's eat my shrimp? I COULD get one to use it and than transfer it to my 29.


I have had them in with ghost/glass shrimp and have not had a problem. My SAE's chase each other around endlessly, but leave the rest of the inhabitants alone.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

It's a Coralife Aqualight 2 X 14W (28W total) for freshwater (not Actinic) set for 9 hours a day. 

The filter is an AquaClear 20 w/ sponge media only set to full output. 

It has 7 dwarf pencilfish, 1 otto, 1 SAE, some snails. 

I do regular top offs, but WC rarely... maybe 50% every 6-8 weeks. I use the Seachem line of plant food, excel, and prime. 100% fluorite substrate.


----------

